# Mon., 5/20/02 - MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Blue = ESPN & DirecTV EI possible feeds.*

*KCAL was scheduled to televise the Angels game, but the NBA Lakers Game 2 of the Western Conference Finals is on instead. Angels TV makeup date will be in June in a DH in Texas*

*4:05pm PT*
White Sox (FSN Chicago) @ Red Sox *(NESN & EI 754)*
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Tigers *(FSN Detroit & EI 755)*
Blue Jays (Rogers SportsNet) @ Yankees *(YES & EI 756)*

*5:10pm PT*
Reds (FSN Cincinnati) @ Cardinals *(FSN Midwest & EI 757)* & *ESPN 2*

*7:05pm PT*
Royals (No TV) @ Angels (No TV)


----------

